# Travel Insurance



## laurieflynn (Jul 21, 2009)

I am hoping to go over to vancouver in mid 2010 on the Bunac programme, as a requirement i`ll need travel insurance. Has anyone got any recommendations of where I can get cheap travel insuance for the year. Also what can I expect to pay for the years insurance. the bunac insurance seemed a little expensive.

many thanks


----------

